# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  aparat ortodontyczny?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
prosze mi poradzic ws aparatu na dolny zgryz
Jestem osobą dorosłą 36 lat, mam wysunięty przedni ząb
Chcę aparat, ale slyszalam ze można aparatem zniszczyc czy osłabic szkliwo,
a moje szkliwo i tak jest juz słabe.
Czy mogę dostac aparat nie stały? Słyszałam tez ze przy stałym jest silny ból zębów.
Czy zęby zmieniają kolor po długim noszeniu aparatu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co tu poradzić,skoro na tym forum nie ma lekarzy,więc trudno się czegoś dowiedzieć sensownego.Ja korzystam z innej strony medycznej i jestem zadowolona.Szukaj w przeglądarce, innego forum medycznego. Gdzieś na pewno uzyskać pomoc.

----------


## baniabania

Ja nosiłam aparat i szkliwa mi nie zepsuł, albo to kwestia indywidualnych przypadków, albo mit. Nie wiem, najlepiej jak się udasz do dobrego gabinetu dentystycznego, gdzie odpowiedzą Ci na wszystkie pytania, odpowiednio przygotują do założenia aparatu i będą sprawę kontrolować. Ja zakładałam w IdealDent w Gdyni na Batorego, bardzo porządny gabinet dentystyczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Raczej na forum nikt ci nie doradzi bo aparatu nie kupuję się w sklepie czy aptece tylko zakłada się po konsultacjach u ortodonty. Ja wybrałam gabinet doktora Rojka z Olsztyna. Po konsultacjach założył  mi odpowiedni aparat i leczymy sięęęę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też uważam, że powinnaś skonsultować się z ortodontą. Nie jesteśmy w stanie zdalnie stwierdzić, w jakim stanie jest Twoje szkliwo, na ile jest poważna wada zgryzu i jakie leczenie byśmy Ci doradziły. Moim zdaniem jednak w tym wieku może być problem z przesunięciem zębów, jeśli chciałabyś nosić aparat zdejmowany. Myślę, że dopiero po leczeniu będzie możliwość zdjęcia aparatu stałego i utrzymywanie przez Ciebie efektu retencją - właśnie w formie aparatu zdejmowanego. Polecam Ci przejść się do kilku ortodontów (w Szczecinie polecam dr Durkę z gabinetu ortodontycznego Orto Magic ), popytania się (często pierwsza konsultacja jest darmowa) i zdecydowanie się na aparat. Na forum może być ciężko z poprawną diagnozą  :Smile:

----------


## Rosalie

Oczywiście,że w grę wchodzi konsultacja z ortodontą i to dobrym. Sama zakładałam aparat w CMPdent w Krakowie więc ich polecam jeśli masz możliwość skorzystania. Jeśli nie, poszukaj kogoś odpowiedniego w okolicy. Aparat ortodontyczny kosztuje odpowiednią sumę a także trzeba go dość długo nosić więc odpowiednia opieka, diagnoza to podstawa. Tutaj ciężko stwierdzić czy na taką wadę należy założyć aparat stały czy może wziąć pod uwagę inny wariant i czy faktycznie sprawi to problemy z Twoim szkliwem. Powiem tylko tyle, że ja takich problemów nie odczuwam, ale bardzo dbam o higienę jamy ustnej wedle zaleceń pani doktor, do tego co jakiś czas chodzę na kontrolę i przykręcenie aparatu, wymianę gąbeczek itd.

----------


## Mahia

Cześć, miałam aparat całkiem niedawno, 2 lata minęły dopiero, i obawy co do niszczenia szkliwa też miałam, ale podobno to takie rzeczy były w aparatach starego typu, że były toporne, nowe nie mają takich wad - tak mi mówiła pani ortodontka z orto.info.pl gdzie robiłam sobie ten aparat. Bólu raczej nie ma, to też mit chociaż po założeniu można odczuwać takie jakby rozciąganie, nie jest to aż tak bardzo dokuczliwe. I raczej aparat wyjmowany to się dla dzieci stosuje bo wtedy można znacznie łatwiej skorygować ustawienie zębów, u dorosłych jest to bez sensu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam okazję leczyć zgryz nakładkami przezroczystymi typu Clear Aligner. Nakładki są prawie niewidoczne, wygodne, higieniczne, można je wyjąć w każdej chwili. Ja takie nakładki zrobiłam w gabinecie ortodontycznym w Olsztynie na Panasa 1/39.

----------


## Klaudia05

Nie ma co szukać diagnoz w internecie i sugerować się co komu odpowiada, bo każdemu co innego. Najlepiej udać się bezpośrednio do dentysty. Ja swój aparat zakładałam w CMPdent i tam najpierw po rozmowie, po wizycie, wykonaniu zdjęcia doradzono mi jaki aparat jest możliwy do założenia na moich zębach.

----------


## Ninoczka55

Pewnie ,ze trzeba samemu sie przejść do lekarza dentysty . Do jakiegoś dobrego gabinetu stomatologicznego  . Z mojej strony godnym polecenia gabinetem , jak jesteś z Krakowa , polecam gabinet Stomatologia Cichoń . Bardzo dobrzy dentyści , z ogromnym doświadczeniem , majacy pojęcie o tym co robią . Mówię to jako pacjent , który leczył tu zęby oraz usuwał  :Wink:

----------


## zuzanka1

Możesz mieć aparat na jakiś czas, ale to musi ocenić dobry stomatolog. W Pruszkowie niedaleko Warszawy w klinice Dental Design na pewno ci doradzą. Chodzę tam regularnie i widzę, jak przychodzą ludzie z aparatami.

----------


## annakwiat1994

Ja ostatnio bylam u wspaniałego ortodonty Dąbały w lublinie. Zastanawiałam się czy da się w ogóle coś z tym moim zgryzem zrobić, ale natrafiłam na takiego lekarza profesjonaliste, któremu nie boję się powierzyć. Dam znać o dalszych efektach!  :Smile:

----------


## Elwiraa12

Ja też miałam krzywe zęby, ale wybrałam się do ortodonty z gabinetu Rodentica. Na prawdę polecam, jestem zadowolona z dotychczasowych efektów, a to nie koniec leczenia. Dla zainteresowanych podaję link: rodentica.pl

----------


## Uptown

Ja np miałam wadę zgryzu , a dokładniej miałam krzywy zgryz na dolnych zębach . Oprócz tego miałam o jeden ząb za dużo w łuku zębowym w związku z  czym trzeba było ten jeden ząb własnie usunąć .W chwili obecnej nosze aparat a miałam go zakładany w Stomatologii Cichoń w Krakowie . Jest to mój ulubiony  gabinet od 5 lat  :Wink:  Ceny przejrzyste i widoczne na ich stronie . Poza tym krótki termin oczekiwania na wizytę  :Wink:

----------


## annakwiat1994

Znajdź dobrego ortodonte, on CI najlepiej doradzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodziłam dość długo do ortodonty bo miałam bardzo krzywe zęby.  Zdecydowałam się na leczenie ortodontyczne dość późno ale opłacało się.  Zapisałam się na konsultację do gabinetu w Olsztynie u doktora Klaudiusza Rojka.   Teraz jestem na finiszu w leczeniu i stwierdzam, że za późno się za to zabrałam 15 lat chodziłam z krzywymi zębami   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chcę podjąć leczenie u ortodonty ale mam kilka zębów do leczenia a słyszałam, że najpierw trzeba wszystkie zęby wyleczyć.  Już zapisałam się do stomatologa stomatologa do City-Dent Centrum Stomatologii w Lublinie i  tam tez zapisze się na konsultację do ortodonty.

----------


## Hania94

Autorko , przejdź sie do dobrego gabinetu stomatologicznego i tam otrzymasz odpowiedź . I tyle  . A tutaj  sa zazwyczaj sami pacjenci . ja również nim jestem . Jedynie co Ci mogę powiedzieć to polecić dobry gabinet stomatologiczny Stomatologia Cichoń _ jak jestes z Krakowa to na prawdę warto.  Gabinet jest w centrum na Lelewela.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Synkowi zalecili noszenie aparatu stałego - regulowany śrubką .Do tego taki drut na twarz z gumkami. Ma za wąską szczękę i zęby się nie mieszczą. Synek już się buntuję ,że nie chcę itd..Ponoć jest to nieprzyjemne w użytkowaniu. Czy ktoś z Was zna temat ? Jak spać w takim drucie ,jak wyjść na podwórko ? Synek chodzi do klasy pływackiej - czy chlorowana woda nie zaszkodzi ? Nie widzę tego w jego przypadku...pozdrawiam , ojciec

----------


## MRsMattes

jak zeby się nie mieszczą? A nie ma czasem jakiegoś zęba za dużo ? Nie wiem jak jest w przypadku ośmiolatka bo ja miałam aparat załozony jako 20 -sto parolatka . też miałam zakładany w Stomatologii Cichoń.I pamiętam ,ze pierwsze co to było usunięcia zębów , których mam nadmiar ( padło na 4).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój ortodonta znajduje się w Lublinie w gabinecie City-Dent  na Leszczyńskiego i poprawiłam wygląd estetyczny moich zębów za pomocą  nakładek prostujących Clear Aligner.  Teraz tylko wybielanie i mam uśmiech jak gwiazda filmowa.

----------


## Julia Waliszewska

bardzo dobrzy ortodonci sa w Stomatologii Cichoń. Miałam aparat góra dół . Co do ceny to wszystko jest na ich stronie , ale cena jest taka normalna, tak  jak to wygląda przy aparatach stałych.

----------


## ImagineDragons

tez mialam aparat w Stomatologii Cichoń  w Krakowie. Wczesniej tylko musialam miec usunięte zęby, które miałam w nadmiarze  w łuku. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wcześniej padło pytanie o Wolsztyn to mogę polecić Panią Annę Henschke. Ona specjalizuje się w leczeniu ortodontycznym systemem Damon oraz nakładkowym Clear Aligner. Który lepszy to oczywiście sprawa indywidualna, bo każdy z nas jest inny i właśnie potrzebuje innego wsparcia.

----------


## JessG

To czy mozesz nosic aparat ortodontyczny niestały może stwierdzić tylko i wyłącznie dentysta. Ja mam aparat na zębach na razie stały, ale ja mam 24 lata. I miałam go zakladany w zeszłym roku w Centrum Demed na Ursynowie. A nie jest też tak ,ze masz po rostu o jeden ząb za dużo ? Bo ja np mialam własnie takz przodu powysuwane zeby ze względu na zbyt dużą ilość zębów w łuku. Musisz mieć to wszystko pousuwane. Bo inaczej, mimo tego ,ze będziesz miała zeby wyprostowane to i tak znów Ci sie oga wykrzywić jak nie usuniesz tego nadmiaru zębów.

----------


## Boszkeq

Tak się składa, że leczyłem się u p. Henschke metodą damon. Uważam ja za bardziej skuteczną, gdyż aparat jest stały, a to po prostu szybsze leczenie i mniej wizyt. Oczywiście co jakiś czas trzeba u ortodonty się na kontrolę pojawić, bez dwóch zdań. Sam gabinet bardzo fajny, osoba miła, tak więc polecam.

----------


## Gwiazdeczka88

Ja miałam aparat zakladany w Stoamtologii Cichon. Zanim sie tam wybrałam to i tak najpierw jeszcze sobie obejrzałam ich strone internetową , poczytałam opinie i wkoncu sie wybrałam. Gabinet bardzo w porządku. Lekarze również

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas był dylemat, który aparat wybrać dla córki. Ostatecznie skończyło się na wyjmowanym,który co tydzień regulujemy kluczykiem. Przy stosowaniu aparatu ważna jest higiena jamy ustnej i prawidłowe szczotkowanie. Moja córka dostaje również acidolac dentifix, który poprawia mineralizację zębów.

----------


## paola24

Aparat wyjmowany sprawdza się głównie u dzieci jeśli noszą go systematycznie  :Wink:  jako dziecko nosiłam aparat ruchomy bardzo rzadko dlatego nie przyniósł żadnych efektów jako osoba dorosła zdecydowałam się na aparat stały i to był strzał w 10 ! po 2 latach zdjęto mi apart uzyskałam efekt o jakim marzyłam a szkliwo zdrowe  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja jest za mała na aparat stały, dlatego nosi ten wyjmowany. Ma jeszcze sporo zębów mlecznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja córka ma aparat założony na dziewięć miesięcy. podobno efekty jego działania są szybsze. Na razie marudzi, że jest  niewygodny, slini się i inaczej mówi. Nie wszystko może jeść i ma dużo bardziej zwracać uwagę na higienę jamy ustnej. Acidolac dentifix kupiłam z ciekawości, nie cichłabym, żeby przez aparat pojawiła się próchnica.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mogę  polecić super stomatologa w Gabinet Stomatologiczny Maxdent  na Hallera 53 we Wrocławiu.  Chodziłam tam z moją córką i byłyśmy obie zadowolone i mamy proste ząbki .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodziłam do kliniki Rojek Dental w Olsztynie na Panasa 1 i na moją wadę zgryzu doradzili mi, żeby założyć nakładki prostujące Clear Aligner. Moim zdaniem  takie nakładki są rewelacyjne i nie sprawiają bólu podczas noszenia i tego uczucia rozpierania.

----------


## kraina Lodu

Ja mam jeszcze aparat ortodontyczny, który miałam zakładany w Stomatologii Cichoń. Wszystko zostało dobrze założone. Musiałam tylko mieć ósemki usunięte, bo miałam zwyczajnie za dużo zębów w łukach zębowych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja niedawno skończyłam nosić aparat i jestem szalenie zadowolona z efektu, wreszcie mam ładne, równe zęby. Z gabinetu ortodontycznego dr Jacka Zbocha, gdzie leczyłam się ortodontycznie, jestem zadowolona. Tu namiary: ortodontalegnica.com Profesjonalna opieka, przyjazne ceny i dobre podejście do klienta.

----------


## VanessaW

Szczerze mówiac nie wiem czy na 9 miesięcy. Zazwyczaj się go tak na dwa lata zakłada o ile pamiętam. Moja kuzynka miała zakładany aparat w Centrum Demed na Ursynowie. I miała go już trochę temu zakładany. W każdym razie bardzo fajny efekt, bo ładnie jej wyprostował zęby z przodu, które miała krzywe. Ale musiała mieć usunięte ósemki zatrzymane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aparat zawsze warto zacząć nosić, nawet w okolicach 40tki bo krzywy zgryz ma zły wpływ na nasze zdrowie. Ja aparat zakładałam w ortodontawroclaw.eu i dobrze że się zdecydowałam. Co do gabinetu to bardzo dobrze go oceniam, profesjonalnie i miło, ceny na średnią kieszeń.

----------


## kamilak1x

Moim zdaniem wiek tu nie ma znaczenia, jak ktoś chce dobrze wyglądać to nie ważne czy ma 20, 30 czy 40 lat. Wiadomo im wczesniej tym lepiej... moja siostra np. chodziła do ortodonty do Luxmedu w Lublinie, mając dopiero 38 lat rozpoczeła leczenie... teraz mówi, że to była jej najlepsza decyjza w życiu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Takie rzeczy niestety należy konsultować bezpośrednio z ortodontą. Każdy problem związany ze zgryzem jest indywidualną kwestią i musi to zobaczyć specjalista.

Ja mogę Ci polecić gabinet dentystyczny SteczkoDentysta.pl w którym leczyłem się ortodontycznie i wykonali solidną pracę. Z efektu jestem bardzo zadowolony i jestem zdania, że czasami lepiej więcej wydać a mieć dobrze zrobione.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodzę do dr Borzymowskiej-Sawickiej w Rock Your Smile i bardzo polecam panią doktor i całą klinikę  :Smile:  Moje zęby już p 3 miesiącach noszenia aparatu wyglądały duuuużo lepiej, widać że ciągle coś się zmienia. Do aparatu szybko się przyzwyczaiłam, otrzymałam zresztą dokładne instrukcje, jak się z nim obchodzić  :Smile:  Jestem bardzo zadowolona, że zdecydowałam się na leczenie, mimo że już dawno powinnam to była zrobić.

----------


## Mikka55

ja swój aparat zakładałam w Stomatologii Cichonia, i szczerze mówiac jestem bardzo zadowolona. bardzo dokładna opieka, miła i profesjonalna bardzo ok!

----------

